# WANTED: R32 GT-R



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Hello all,

Looking for an R32 GT-R for a track car project. Not looking for anything mint since it will be stripped and caged etc so ideally would like an abandoned project or something that is already in bits.

Cheers.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

1991 R32 gtr Project, Low km, no rust / MAY BREAK | eBay any good?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Kristofor said:


> 1991 R32 gtr Project, Low km, no rust / MAY BREAK | eBay any good?


Hello, yes that is on the list of possibles but I thought I would ask on here in case there is something someone may be persuaded to part with. That said, I may just buy a running car now since I still have another couple of ongoing projects to complete first.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

What's your budget mate?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Chris_Gojira said:


> What's your budget mate?


Diffcult to say as it depends on the car and spec etc Ideally I don't want to be spending more than £25-30k.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Bump.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Bump - still looking - budget up to £35k for the right car.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't know if it's of any interest but this one just came up for sale in Sweden with a knackerd engine for £14 000.

Don't know the new owner.









R32 GTR for sale in Sweden


A friend is considering selling his R32 GTR. Located in Gothenburg Sweden Mods if its not OK to advertise for a friend - please remove! Price is £18 000 (210 000 SEK) Please verify exchange rate towards SEK. R32 GTR TH1 Blue Mileage is 150 000 km 2000 km after engine rebuild by a Skyline...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------

